# Hunter Remote control issues



## dancinglion (Oct 26, 2011)

I have. CFL's are just not very compatible with the remote fan dimmers. The pulsing you mentions is enough to give you an epileptic seizure. The best bet, in my experience, is to replace all the CFL's in the fan with incandescent lamps, or if you want something fancier, LED lamps. I'm not sure if the dimmable CFL lamps are compatible or not, I haven't tried them.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

go with incan. and a meastro ir. they will last a lot longer too and you have full wall control, not just on off.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Chances are neither you or the dude at home depot know enough to realize the remote kit he threw in wasnt capable of dimming cfl. Most likely, the cfls that came with the fan weren't dimmable either. You need dimmable cfls, and a cfl / led rated fan remote. The reason you were able to get the other cfls to work ON THE WRONG DIMMER was most likely because the dimmer needed a resistive load to operate properly, but the cfls are inductive. Adding an incandescent bulb to the mix provided the "minimum resistive load" required to allow the dimmer to function properly.


----------

